# Calling all... LONDON members!



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi lads and lasses

I've just allowed myself to be talked into taking on a TTOC role as rep for London (west) - to be honest it wasn't hard - and I'm looking forward to organising some meets and events. The first official meet/eat date is 2nd Feb and will be in Teddington - see thread for further details:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=189685

To help me keep you up to date with what's on can I ask you to post up here if you're in the rough area of west London and would be open to this sort of thing? Some of you have received PMs to this effect as well, thanks for reading and responding if you did. You can't imagine what a lengthy task it is sifting through nearly 1,400 pages of members looking for people who have filled in the location field, and most people didn't so this way hopefully I won't miss anyone!

Events wise there will be regular meet and eat date every couple of months which will be in Teddington for the time being although there is of course scope to move north of the river or alternate depending how things go. I also have some ideas for trips out of London.... watch this space, and here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/calendar.php

Looking forward to seeing some of you guys soon!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Can't believe this has been up for nearly a fortnight and not a single person from the London/west London area has seen it or responded :lol:

I don't know whether I should laugh it up or slam hy head into a wall [smiley=smash.gif] !!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Can't believe this has been up for nearly a fortnight and not a single person from the London/west London area has seen it or responded :lol:
> 
> I don't know whether I should laugh it up or slam hy head into a wall [smiley=smash.gif] !!!


That is a bit disappointing Phil, maybe laugh whilst slamming your head into the wall  

You could try putting a link to this thread in your sig so people have more chance of seeing it?

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That's a bit technologically advanced for me Charlie, you lost me after you said "link" but good idea, I will do that. Thanks!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> That's a bit technologically advanced for me Charlie, you lost me after you said "link" but good idea, I will do that. Thanks!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

i'm from south london, i would be interested in coming to some meets!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Excellent! Welcome!

The next date is April 9th, as I'm on holiday for a few weeks later this month, there is a link below. Hope you can make it!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The car has changed a bit but this thread is still active and the next scheduled meet date is 6th November, see below sig strip for details. One for all you posers .....


----------



## Golfedd (Dec 11, 2011)

kei said:


> i'm from south london, i would be interested in coming to some meets!


That makes two of us! though I'm not Sutton....


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Any plans for an early 2012 meet?

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Plans are afoot for something at Ace and maybe a cruise in mid Feb, but not til then as I have an important exam in 2 weeks time and now that the festivities are over I need to focus everything on that. Keep an eye on the events section and the TTOC events calendar, hope you'll be able to make it.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ha! I too have an exam in 2 weeks, small world, eh?!

Good luck


----------



## serdarmustafa1 (Dec 12, 2011)

badyaker said:


> Plans are afoot for something at Ace and maybe a cruise in mid Feb, but not til then as I have an important exam in 2 weeks time and now that the festivities are over I need to focus everything on that. Keep an eye on the events section and the TTOC events calendar, hope you'll be able to make it.


+1


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

+1 you're up for that?
+1 you also have an exam in 2 weeks?
+1 you're also looking at feb meets?

:lol:


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

+1 to all of that


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Im based in south london.. would be interested in a meet


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

put me down i will be there


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm based in Edgware (NW London) and I'm interested in some meets.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thread still active, just not really very awake

Upcoming LOndon meets thread is in the events section, Page 2 I think.

Next one is sunday May 5th to Goodwood, assuming I'm not caving, then the 12th at Brooklands (Weybridge) for a TVR gathering. I think that one is ticketed, I will post some details.


----------

